# Pat Travers



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,I have been searching for tab to a few of Pat Travers' songs without
success. Does anyone know of a source? Thanks,Mike


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

this book not only has the tab...but the backing track is provided on cd for "snortin whiskey drinkin cocaine"...it should be available at your nearest guitar store...

Bluesy Rock, Guitar Play-Along - Song List - Hal Leonard Online


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Not much here, but there are some:

pat travers | Song search @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks guys...I knew about the ultimate guitar list but there sure isn't much out there.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Didn't Pat Travers have an awesome lead player? played lefty? I seem to remember seeing them somewhere and being blown away by his lead guitarist.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

His name was Pat Thrall...read about him here...

Pat Thrall - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> His name was Pat Thrall...read about him here...
> 
> Pat Thrall - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Ah, so he's the one who plays the kick ass guitar on Bat out of Hell 2!!!! Awesome!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, Pat Thrall - thats the guy - fantastic player. I guess I was wrong about him being a lefty. Maybe I was a little "under the influence" that day.



jimihendrix said:


> His name was Pat Thrall...read about him here...
> 
> Pat Thrall - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> Yeah, Pat Thrall - thats the guy - fantastic player. I guess I was wrong about him being a lefty. Maybe I was a little "under the influence" that day.


i didnt read the wiki link,but Travers was more then capable himself,why would he bring someone else in?

ive heard Pat Thrall,i know hes an awesome player,just wondering.

Bobby


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I read an interview with Travers a few years ago where he said that he seeks out the best guitarists
he can to play with 'cause it gives him a kick in the ass and makes him play better.(not a quote)


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Pat Travers ended up living in Chippewa, near Niagara Falls,
gigging once in a while, and then I never heard from him again.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

He lives in Florida now...

http://www.premierguitar.com/Magazine/Issue/2010/Jun/Interview_The_Return_of_Pat_Travers.aspx


----------

